

Show HN: Feedback on my Resume? - michaelcolenso
http://resume.michaelcolenso.com

======
bramm
I'll start with a few things.

-To increase legibility, I would make the background image more transparent. The higher contrast will make it easier to read.

-Bring the content on top down a little bit, and bring the content on the bottom up higher.

-The animation on the rotating text is way too slow. Speed it up a bit.

-I would line up the large display text with the content on the bottom. Or center it. Right now it's kind of somewhere in between and it looks awkward.

Great start tho. Clean, direct and responsive. I hope this feedback helps.

~~~
michaelcolenso
Awesome. I really appreciate the feedback and the kind words. Cheers to you.

